# just got the 15% off code...



## eskoeunmo (Aug 6, 2011)

so yesterday canon had 5d mk2s in stock. i was staring at the screen till it went out of stock. they sent me the code so late!  everyone got their codes early, why me!?


----------



## Khulit (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you mind forwarding me the email?


----------

